# anyone tried open water yet



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

with a sucky ice season wrapping up, i have been itching to try for some spring northerns. anyone been out in open water yet? saw 1 guy yesterday fishing the james didn't have a chance to stop and ask how he was doing.

wondering if he's the only one out?


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I was out yesterday and caught two small ones and 1 ok size


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I went fishing about 2 weeks ago but only caught one northern.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Guy I know on here has been fishing the banks the last couple weeks. Just caught his first one the other day. He said he's gettin a boat this week and hittin up Devils lake this weekend.


----------

